# A&S Installation Hosting PA State Finals September 18 2011



## A&Sinstallation (Jul 9, 2011)

*We would like to welcome everyone to MECA PA state finals at 
A&S Installation
805 E Keats St.
Allentown Pa 18109
610-439-6644
www.asinstallation.com*
Feel free to post a response if you plan to attend.Thank You.​


----------



## Turbo_CitrusEs (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum fellas. Glad to see a local installer joined up. I will probably come check this out.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Can this be moved to the 12 Volt comps section?


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Is this Shawn
^ that should clue you in to who this is lol I only say this everytime I call even when I know it's you...

Of course I'll be there, I mean you guys did build the car and all lol...


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

Moved to 12V events.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i should be at this one 

need the points for finals!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Hell 20 mins from me why wouldn't I be their. I might compete to ser how I fair wuth some heavy hitters josh said its just a tipple point comp that anyone could jump in


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> Hell 20 mins from me why wouldn't I be their. I might compete to ser how I fair wuth some heavy hitters josh said its just a tipple point comp that anyone could jump in


You are correct that is what I said..


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

eviling said:


> Hell 20 mins from me why wouldn't I be their. I might compete to ser how I fair wuth some heavy hitters josh said its just a tipple point comp that anyone could jump. In sup I'll definitely be joiningp in


Sorry didn't finish that thought llol did come off as a bit random


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

I heard mic is the judge...


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

req said:


> I heard mic is the judge...


News to me...I haven't been asked yet


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

I might have to make my first appearance at a show too, not that I've got anything overly impressive. While I'm really just curious how my setup would be rated by a trained ear, how competitive do you think(I know some people are vehemently against it) an MS8 tuned Focal active component w/ sub could be?

I glanced through the rulebook and it sounds like I'm in the middle gear wise, single stock battery, ~650w total in a well-deadened Mini Cooper. Though nothing is custom or modified beyond a relatively basic box. I guess there really isn't any way to tell beyond going though


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Sounds like you might be above stock class depending on how much dsp is involved.


----------



## upperguy (Jul 31, 2009)

right, I believe I'd be in the street class because of that.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

He said ms8... that's at least street.stock is limited to 16 bands of eq and no external dsp


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

count rustypile in on this....


----------



## jester (Jun 1, 2011)

I am looking forward to this show... Made some changes looking to see how they panned out.


----------



## ecbmxer (Dec 1, 2010)

Hmm. Might have to try and make it. Not too far from me.

Edit: Crap I didn't realize where Allentown was. Too far for me.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ecbmxer said:


> Hmm. Might have to try and make it. Not too far from me.
> 
> Edit: Crap I didn't realize where Allentown was. Too far for me.


how do people not know where allentown is? to me thats like not knowing where new york is :blush: than agian i'm a bit bias since i was born in allentown


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

1 New York New York 8,175,133 


215 Allentown Pennsylvania 118,032


population is almost the same.....


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> 1 New York New York 8,175,133
> 
> 
> 215 Allentown Pennsylvania 118,032
> ...


they may of been at one point but my point is history more than who's got the biggest population


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

Um. I think new york city has allentown beat in all respects sir.

But they do have one hell of a rest stop on the turnpike!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> Um. I think new york city has allentown beat in all respects sir.
> 
> But they do have one hell of a rest stop on the turnpike!


:blush: why is it my thoughts never seem to come across right to you guys. 

will you be at the allentown show REQ? I'd really love to hear the differences those new amps made


----------

